# Ohio



## TheGardenMan (Oct 27, 2007)

anyone near ohio??


----------



## Davee (Oct 27, 2007)

Where you at in the Commonwealth?


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 27, 2007)

near columbus


----------



## Davee (Oct 27, 2007)

what do you need help with


----------



## ryan135 (Oct 27, 2007)

south of it


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 27, 2007)

Michigan is close to Ohio, unless you are in Columbus. VV


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone know what the best timer is for water pumps and maybe some advice on setting it up to feed the right amount of water to my plants everyday


----------



## PlatinumKasse (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm.. I know some growers in Ohio.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 28, 2007)

You'd be surprised how many people from ohio are on here.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Oct 28, 2007)

sweet...let me know if theres anyone that thinks were close.


----------



## Pizzzh (Oct 28, 2007)

i live in ohio north of columbus....


----------



## Pizzzh (Oct 28, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Michigan is close to Ohio, unless you are in Columbus. VV


The whole state of michigan is gay


----------



## GreenFace (Oct 29, 2007)

are you serious? alot of people from ohio are on here? shit I thought I was the only one


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 29, 2007)

Michigan is a back assed state!!!


----------



## countryboy (Oct 29, 2007)

i live in cinncinti at the moment


----------



## skunkman98536 (Oct 29, 2007)

North Western Ohio here


----------



## Pizzzh (Oct 29, 2007)

hard freeze here last night


----------



## VictorVIcious (Oct 29, 2007)

you ahh boys ever been to cleveland?? VV


----------



## ryan135 (Oct 29, 2007)

Michigan Is Gay 

Ya Ohio


----------



## o'rly (Oct 29, 2007)

SE of Columbus


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fuck Ohio! Go Gators!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gst1147 (Oct 29, 2007)

im 30min from cleveland


----------



## o'rly (Oct 29, 2007)

billybob88 said:


> Fuck Ohio! Go Gators!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



K for your information, asshole, I have seen a lion. And not one of your crap ass queen of the jungle homoerotic pussy-cat lions. A real lion, with fangs and horns and wings and shit. Don't pull your fucking wierd ass african voodoo hypnosis crap on me when you don't even know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Oct 29, 2007)

Im in Ohio. and spend a lot of my time in Ohio i have family there and everything, around Cleveland. I spend some of my time in Philly. I stay at my friends house when im in ohio, but im planing on getting my own apartment near Cleveland. Gflad to see other pl on here from Ohio 2.


----------



## billybob88 (Oct 29, 2007)

o'rly said:


> K for your information, asshole, I have seen a lion. And not one of your crap ass queen of the jungle homoerotic pussy-cat lions. A real lion, with fangs and horns and wings and shit. Don't pull your fucking wierd ass african voodoo hypnosis crap on me when you don't even know wtf you're talking about.


 

lol i have no idea what that means. but for your information, i lived near 1000lb grizzly bears for 6 months. no pussy-ass black bears. 1000+ lb brown bears. i got close enough to them everyday that i could slap their asses. but i was just kidding about the whole fuck ohio. it was just aweosme last year to have the underdog gators spank the shit out of the #1 ranked, unbeatable ohio state buckeyes. nothing personal its just football. the sec doesnt get the respect it deserves. playing in the sec is the hardest conference in the nation. tell my a conference that has a slue of harder teams than the sec.


----------



## o'rly (Oct 30, 2007)

billybob88 said:


> lol i have no idea what that means. but for your information, i lived near 1000lb grizzly bears for 6 months. no pussy-ass black bears. 1000+ lb brown bears. i got close enough to them everyday that i could slap their asses. but i was just kidding about the whole fuck ohio. it was just aweosme last year to have the underdog gators spank the shit out of the #1 ranked, unbeatable ohio state buckeyes. nothing personal its just football. the sec doesnt get the respect it deserves. playing in the sec is the hardest conference in the nation. tell my a conference that has a slue of harder teams than the sec.




:bowrofl: it was just random gibberrish from another forum I frequent lol


----------



## Chosen (Nov 2, 2007)

From the NORML site it looks like OHIO is good place to live if you want to grow that marijuana stuff.

Until today I never even heard of OHIO. I am assuming they dont have any american football teams, at least I cant think of any.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 2, 2007)

Chosen said:


> From the NORML site it looks like OHIO is good place to live if you want to grow that marijuana stuff.
> 
> Until today I never even heard of OHIO. I am assuming they dont have any american football teams, at least I cant think of any.


Browns (Cleveland) and Bengals (Cincinnati). Former champions that are a mere shadow of what they once were. And this is coming from a man that doesn't really watch American football.

And yes, Ohio is one of the most lenient states regarding marijuana, whether it's for possession ($200 fine for under 100g) or growing ($2,000 dollar fine and a buttload of community service for a modest personal grower, I believe). So, a marijuana conviction does not screw up your life or land you in jail for years, usually. It's up there with California and Oregon, yet no one seems to be aware that it is one of the decriminalized states. Unfortunately, there are no medical marijuana laws. Otherwise Ohio would be Pot Heaven if they started passing out that coveted card.

The added upside is that marijuana is a little cheaper than in some places, and good marijuana is not really TOO hard to find. It's nothing like California or New York though. There are dry spells at times, too (for good hydro, not reg).

~Ethno


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 2, 2007)

o'rly said:


> K for your information, asshole, I have seen a lion. And not one of your crap ass queen of the jungle homoerotic pussy-cat lions. A real lion, with fangs and horns and wings and shit. Don't pull your fucking wierd ass african voodoo hypnosis crap on me when you don't even know wtf you're talking about.


I love it. A lion with wings and horns... I want that. 

Actually, I have a friend from Tanzania in East Africa. He's apparently smoked with chimps quite a few times. His friend even trained one to roll a joint (in a roller), I believe. Man's closest cousin loves the sacred herb too!

~Ethno


----------



## jondog123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually, according to the NORML website, if you are growing less than 100g's then it is a minor misdemeanor which does not create a criminal record in Ohio. That is the best I have heard in the US, but I don't have to worry about it as much


----------



## dankie (Nov 2, 2007)

jondog123 said:


> Actually, according to the NORML website, if you are growing less than 100g's then it is a minor misdemeanor which does not create a criminal record in Ohio. That is the best I have heard in the US, but I don't have to worry about it as much


They are going to weigh the whole plant.


----------



## jondog123 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am curious as to what you mean by weigh the whole plant? What if they catch you and your plant isn't even flowering yet? They just weigh it and if its less than 100g thats your sentence? And by whole plant do you mean pull it out of the soil and weigh it? 

I think this is interesting.


----------



## past times (Nov 2, 2007)

go flyers. learned everything i know at that glorious place


----------



## dankie (Nov 2, 2007)

jondog123 said:


> I am curious as to what you mean by weigh the whole plant? What if they catch you and your plant isn't even flowering yet? They just weigh it and if its less than 100g thats your sentence? And by whole plant do you mean pull it out of the soil and weigh it?
> 
> I think this is interesting.


The weight will be of all the vegetative matter, they will not manicure it and dry it and then weigh it. They will take all the plants out of the medium, and weigh all of it. if it is less than 100 grams you are set! If not...


----------



## sero (Nov 2, 2007)

Wisconsin is fagadocious. SIGH


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Nov 3, 2007)

past times said:


> go flyers. learned everything i know at that glorious place


Dayton?

~Ethno


----------



## past times (Nov 3, 2007)

you know it.


----------



## granitestate (Nov 3, 2007)

i have family in that area, outside of dayton, pretty chill place. more hilly than i expected though


----------



## past times (Nov 3, 2007)

there is a cemetary next to the campus that has the heightest point in the city, we used to go there for holloween and stuff to smoke up


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (Nov 4, 2007)

im near detroit not to far from ohio aanyone close ot me?


----------



## wilsoncr17 (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't give a damn for the whole state of Michigan!!!!

O-H....


----------



## TheGardenMan (Nov 23, 2007)

Im up here by lima.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 12, 2007)

I lived in the west side of Columbus for about a year. And i lived in Marietta for a couple of years also. But now i am back in the fuckin WV. Go Mountaineers.


----------



## TheGardenMan (Dec 12, 2007)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 12, 2007)

columbus here


----------



## TheGardenMan (Dec 12, 2007)

im about 30 minutes from columbus


----------



## chuq (Apr 1, 2008)

Im from Ohio too. Not as close to Michigan though.
Just put 20 germinated seeds out yesterday.


----------



## thisguy (Apr 27, 2008)

chillin in the boonies of ohio about 30 min from wva


----------



## BudMotherWannabe (Apr 27, 2008)

Ah! I live in Cincinnati....


----------



## skunkman98536 (May 2, 2008)

anyone plant outside yet?


----------



## chuq (May 11, 2008)

I did almost a month ago


----------



## tokintwin (May 11, 2008)

anyone from the munroe falls/stow area


----------



## tokintwin (May 11, 2008)

wats wrong with michigan


----------



## bKonz (May 13, 2008)

past times said:


> there is a cemetary next to the campus that has the heightest point in the city, we used to go there for holloween and stuff to smoke up


 
They just put in a gazebo @ the highest point. YouTube - Woodland Cemetery's Lookout Development Animation

I'm south of Dayton in the suburbs and used to smoke in Woodland Cemetary all the time.


----------



## lcdc2006 (May 14, 2008)

some of the best pot is grown in the glass city,im from toledo ohio northend ,right now the purple kush,is the #1 and there is a lot of rocs floating around! verry tasty verry intense body and head buzz.go buckeyes!


----------



## herbalessence (May 14, 2008)

HEY everyone, i also am from OH-IO, originally from the cleveland area, which ill be for the summer, but im currently in columbus ohio home of the buckeyes!!


----------



## andyman (Oct 23, 2008)

im from ohio (ohigho) also hour north of columbus. sunny mansfield. man it sure seeems to have gotten so dry lately. my dude went to rehab and now i have to do the horrible hunt for a new hookup. ive been messin with the same cat for about 6 years now and hate to try to find a new person to trust. so ive decided to go aero and not worry about scoring. just grow enough for myself and close friends. anyone within reasonable driving distance between columbus or cleavland maybe thinks they can share the love and hook me up with a good clone. karma could repay nicely. or trade strains once I get a few going. if you all get a chance go camping at HOOKAHVILLE. cause im ohio grow. lol
peace


----------



## Zerotilt (Oct 24, 2008)

Yup I live in Columbus, About 10-15 minutes from the shoe. Go Bucks.


----------



## FunKyGonZ (Oct 24, 2008)

Yupp im from cbus too. about 10 from campus.


----------



## Kingb420 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cleveland here


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Oct 25, 2008)

cleveland/lakewood


----------



## FunKyGonZ (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok so michigan passed medican marijuana, I thought ohio was going to have it on the ballot? Wtf happen


----------



## bmarley043 (Nov 12, 2008)

yup, definitely gotta rep the 614 and ohio state. lotta chronic in c-bus. 3 years straight with out a drought when i lived there. got strains like dumpster, g-13, lemon-g-13, trainwreck and widow. and prices andrent cali prices but better than where im at right now


----------



## jestacrazy (Nov 12, 2008)

im an ohio grower


----------



## bmarley043 (Nov 12, 2008)

and for gr8fulgreen, i grew up in lakewood and went to school there for a little while


----------



## RoboRoofer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in Columbus


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Nov 13, 2008)

bmarley043 said:


> and for gr8fulgreen, i grew up in lakewood and went to school there for a little while


nice. I grew up in the Cleveland area in general, some time in the burbs. But Lakewood is a good choice for our family as its still pretty nice where we are, the rent is very good, and its close to everything we need to be close to like stores, doctors, etc.

Lakewood also has a good amount of hippies.

Ohio in general is nice. Theres the Nelson's Ledges Quarry Park (Nelson Ledges Quarry Park). Great party place in northeastern ohio. Also if you go down south near Athens there is Skatopia (skatopia - Google Search). I am not a skateboarder, but I have always had friends who are, and that place is probably one of the craziest organized and insane party establishments in the world.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 13, 2008)

FunKyGonZ said:


> Ok so michigan passed medican marijuana, I thought ohio was going to have it on the ballot? Wtf happen


they have an Ohio patients network and your State is one of the next targets for the MPP folks, surveys show its doable. VV


----------



## FunKyGonZ (Nov 13, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> they have an Ohio patients network and your State is one of the next targets for the MPP folks, surveys show its doable. VV


Thanks for the info. hope to see it soon. We have been a decrimalized state for a while now


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 13, 2008)

oHIGHo is where it's at


----------



## Grassmasta (Nov 14, 2008)

Columbus here. Would vote emphatically for MMJ.


----------



## optimizedd (Nov 14, 2008)

Im in a suburb of cleveland Strongsville anyone from here???? aorund here ???? if i need some bud weres my dudes from around here that i can get some from?????????????????? along with my growing


----------



## optimizedd (Nov 17, 2008)

hello??? anyone there i could use some weed while my babies r growing


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 17, 2008)

optimizedd said:


> hello??? anyone there i could use some weed while my babies r growing


 Sure give me a call that number is 1-800-eatshit. No one but a pig would be dumb enough to post something like this in a public forum. Do it again it will get you banned.VV


----------



## YeaYeaYea (Dec 3, 2008)

yea dude i would keep your mouth shut... i would not be telling everyone what your doing


----------



## MaynardTOOL143 (Dec 7, 2008)

where do i get bud near polaris mall by columbus


----------



## MaynardTOOL143 (Dec 7, 2008)

i moved here a few weeks ago and i know no one i am looking to make friends and jam with i have a bass


----------



## MaynardTOOL143 (Dec 7, 2008)

i know it may be inapproiate but any1 have a myspace


----------



## Hutch (Dec 7, 2008)

hey bro im chillin in the boonies of ohio a/b 30 mins from wva too! lmao maybe we burned down a time or two!! haha




thisguy said:


> chillin in the boonies of ohio about 30 min from wva


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Dec 7, 2008)

o high o...

and if you are looking for bud near polaris, drive to Cbus and jsut start walkin around asking... lmao


----------



## TokinTom (Dec 7, 2008)

From Ohio, new to the site. If I got any SW/NW/W ohioans, check me out!


----------



## TokinTom (Dec 8, 2008)

past times said:


> there is a cemetary next to the campus that has the heightest point in the city, we used to go there for holloween and stuff to smoke up


Yeah, Dayton native here!

Woodland Cemetery is an amazing place to burn tho, and you can easily hide if anyone unexpected shows up!


----------



## Knally (Dec 20, 2008)

Souteast Ohio, along the mighty Ohio River.


----------



## Knally (Dec 20, 2008)

Southeast Ohio, along the mighty Ohio River.


----------



## Knally (Dec 20, 2008)

Southeast Ohio, along the mighty Ohio.


----------



## dan02251972 (Dec 20, 2008)

elyria ohio


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Dec 20, 2008)

I consider myself from both Philly, PA and Cleveland, OH.

Picking a favorite is like picking your favorite child...I love Philly but I just like the Cleveland area a little more so Im still trying to get my own apartment out there.


----------



## Kingb420 (Dec 20, 2008)

you guys see the laws for our state? click my sig. i dont see a plant# so to say, but it says less than 100g you will just get a ticket with no record

and who ever lives in lakewood a page ago, thats where my hook up is...lol


----------



## DarkTequila18 (Dec 20, 2008)

TokinTom said:


> Yeah, Dayton native here!
> 
> Woodland Cemetery is an amazing place to burn tho, and you can easily hide if anyone unexpected shows up!




LMAO! I got to school there! Hit me up, I got some questions


----------



## DarkTequila18 (Dec 20, 2008)

I wanna start dealing but I live in Chicago and have no connects around here.... help?


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 20, 2008)

all my fam lives in OH - but i moved to the durrty south 

i like the ohio laws though... and i sometimes chill up on lake eerie, i love that lake...

"I started High with two O's just like Ohio" - lil wayne


----------



## DarkTequila18 (Dec 21, 2008)

If anyone knows of a grower or a connection around Dayton. Let me know! I'm extremely interested


----------



## Mammoth22 (Dec 23, 2008)

ha, i live in grove city and let me tell you. there are dry spells all the time. thats why i opted to start cultivating myself ;].


----------



## mercilus (Dec 23, 2008)

Live right along the Ohio river

Peace


----------



## DarkTequila18 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mammoth22 said:


> ha, i live in grove city and let me tell you. there are dry spells all the time. thats why i opted to start cultivating myself ;].



I'm new to Dayton so i dk my way around yet. Where is grove city?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 23, 2008)

DarkTequila18 said:


> I'm new to Dayton so i dk my way around yet. Where is grove city?


Sorry guys, the rules of rui do not allow this type of conversation, its a public forum, and references to hook-ups will get us closed down. We can not allow this in the public forum, see what I mean?


----------



## DarkTequila18 (Dec 23, 2008)

i do i do, sorry


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 24, 2008)

no prob, thats what pm's are for. lol VV


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Dec 25, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Sorry guys, the rules of rui do not allow this type of conversation, its a public forum, and references to hook-ups will get us closed down. We can not allow this in the public forum, see what I mean?


Victor, the voice of reason.  Good looking out friend.

~Ethno


----------



## A Friend with Weed ... (Jan 2, 2009)

Im in the Cleveland area. Southwest suburbs. Just joined the NORML here. I mived here 2 years ago and cant find any to buy so I started my own garden. Jonzing for a high!!!!!


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 2, 2009)

hello neighbor....Pa. here


----------



## A Friend with Weed ... (Jan 2, 2009)

I live in Independence. Been here 2 years and cant find anything. Is it always hard to find here?


----------



## Knally (Jan 2, 2009)

A Friend with Weed ... said:


> I live in Independence. Been here 2 years and cant find anything. Is it always hard to find here?


Probably.

With RIU and members help, you can Go Green....Grow as a new hobby.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 2, 2009)

U ppl that say u cant find weed and u live anywhere near Cleveland, u just must not get out much. U can get weed anywhere around Cleveland. Everytime I go back I have ppl almost literally throwing weed at me for really cheap. Not bad quality either, but it depends on the person. No Im not a cop, a snitch, or an unintelligent person. So Im not gonna say exactly where to get it but just ask around carefully a little bit and I guarantee u can find some easily.

Too bad for me I cant smoke that much anymore. Its either becuz of panic or some physical illness, thats what Im tryin to figure out. Hopefully I can back to it soon though. When I get a apartment, which Im hoping on doing, than Im gonna try and grow some. I was supposed to do this like a year ago, but things dont always go as we hope. But hopefully everything will work out and I can get on with my life. Whether it be in Philly, Cleveland, or somewhere else.


----------



## Idgie (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm from Dayton, and I need all the help I can get when it comes to growing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah im in oh10


----------



## Toppers (Jan 13, 2009)

Thieveland, Ohydro here


----------



## TFoust (Jan 14, 2009)

yea im from ohio too, around the mansfield area


----------



## Knally (Jan 14, 2009)

Gonna be a cold one in Ohio tonight.

Make sure my girls stay warm tonight.


----------



## new1grower (Jan 14, 2009)

I might be close to Columbus. Are you looking for a percentage timer? Grainger on the west side or north side of columbus has all types.


----------



## SikSol (Jan 14, 2009)

lots of ohio here, lol, im fron around the portmouth area, in southern ohio.


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jan 14, 2009)

Indoor Gardens is the place i go. On Indianola Ave. Down by campus, they can help you out with whateva you need.-for whoever asked bout columbus shops


----------



## TFoust (Jan 14, 2009)

ohios great, cant wait to do some corn crop growing this summer


----------



## Knally (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm ready for Spring.

Soon it will be time to germinate my seeds for my outdoor garden ... tomatoes (at least 4 varieties), squash, zucchini, multi-colored peppers (red, yellow, orange, purple), cabbage etc.

They share some early growing time with my indoor garden... White Widow, Blueberry, Dutch Dragon, Strawberry Cough and some miscellaneous bagseed beans


----------



## TFoust (Jan 14, 2009)

hahahaha thats funny as fuck


----------



## andyman (Jan 15, 2009)

TFoust said:


> yea im from ohio too, around the mansfield area


sunny mansfield


----------



## TFoust (Jan 15, 2009)

andyman said:


> sunny mansfield


yup yup of course i dont live in mansfield im not gonna put my real location on here lol im right beside mansfield tho


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

(Stumbles into room late)

"*Someone say Ohio?*"




TFoust... Like Tanner Foust, driver for Rockstar and last years winner of the Rally America championship???

I followed him between stages at STPR this year... Damn Antoine LeEsairge won the event. 


Tanner is the most consistantly reliable driver... But Ken Block is my favorite... If that's not why you took the name TFoust... My bad


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, yeah, Christine Beavis is hot this year...


----------



## AESOP ROCK (Jan 15, 2009)

stealth dro in columbus


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

GreenFace said:


> are you serious? alot of people from ohio are on here? shit I thought I was the only one



Classic...

I am actually suprised at the number of people from Ohio on here, I know we've got a heady state... Guess it's official.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 15, 2009)

Mammoth22 said:


> Indoor Gardens is the place i go. On Indianola Ave. Down by campus, they can help you out with whateva you need.-for whoever asked bout columbus shops


Is Mendo Proshop still around? It's been probably 2 years since I've been there.

I'll be in Columbus this weekend... Who's smokin me down  jk


----------



## troublein421 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm mad looking for Chronic in the Springfield/Dayton area. I found mids, but I can seem to get any dank.

Could someone PM me with some dope 411?


----------



## Treeth (Aug 28, 2009)

gotta love the columbud


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 29, 2009)

hell yea people, columbus ohio here checkin in....small suburb called dublin


----------



## Treeth (Aug 29, 2009)

i don't know where that is! i just get fuckin stuck in traffic any time i try to figure it out...

god dammit i love sativa too my friend.

i'll meet you by the olentangy!


----------



## MakeArtCrimes (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, use to live there. Nice medicine for sure..


----------



## Dr.Dope (Aug 29, 2009)

Marietta here. mostly mersh but sometimes we gets the meigs county gold. pricey as hell though.


----------



## Treeth (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah i wanna go experience meigs. I think they're the reason why ohio is decriminalized. i dare you to go tell those hicks to give it up...


----------



## BurrOakGrower (Aug 30, 2009)

Treeth said:


> yeah i wanna go experience meigs. I think they're the reason why ohio is decriminalized. i dare you to go tell those hicks to give it up...


 
Meigs county Gold is good for sure. I ot some beans from meigs county from old school outdoor grower there. He tells me that these beans have never been grown indoor b4, well not by him or anyone he knows. I was told these r some old school Northern Lights. He had been growing them outdoors for the past 20+ years. I cant wait to pop these.

Athens/Morgan county line checking in here. Not far from Marrietta man, bout 40 miles or so. My nick name might give you a clue where im at.
Peace


----------



## Dr.Dope (Aug 30, 2009)

northern lights in se ohio!!!! i want some lmao!!!!!! hell ya nice to see some brethren in here!!!!


----------



## wheezgethigh (Sep 1, 2009)

columbo is 2-3 hrs from me, I'm n o-high-o ( Ohio ) it's a few of growers out here I'm sure there more


----------



## wheezgethigh (Sep 2, 2009)

Can we start r own Ohio group we can help each otha out, cuz it's alot of bullshit weed out here I jus wanna make ohio a high state feel me, so how we start this group y'all down ohioians ?


----------



## Rolloneup (Sep 3, 2009)

canton area here


----------



## scwascwa (Sep 3, 2009)

ha you guys im by cincinnati but in the other forum :generak marijuana growing" i have made a thread about a month ago about ohio we got a lot of dank weed in there go check it out come over to that ohio community theres a shit ton of us at lesat 40


----------



## zuluguy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ak-Rowdy over here... I cant believe I'm the only one from akron... Oh-well, more for me .


----------



## Dysprositos (Sep 17, 2009)

Yup middle NW Ohio here. Anybody know a good thread or tutorial for grow guide?


----------



## POLARIS01 (Sep 17, 2009)

T-town here!


----------



## Dr.Dope (Sep 28, 2009)

did ohio fall back off the map???? or yall still nappin??


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 29, 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 29, 2009)

For all you Cincinnati fans...WHODEY!

Fuck the Steelers!


----------



## dennis45 (Sep 29, 2009)

im up by the youngstown area if anybody's familiar


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 29, 2009)

c bus here


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Oct 11, 2009)

Southwest Ohio here, moved out of the Nati a few years ago.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Oct 11, 2009)

WHO DEY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! On top of the AFC north!!!!! Go Bngals but fuck the frost!!!! lol!!!


----------



## Buick455gs (Jan 6, 2010)

Youngstown area. Just gotta Strawberry Haze clone off a guy in Warren, and I got some Strawberry Cough seeds off a guy in Salem. What's up with all the strawberry strain lovers in Ohio? A few years back I met on OverGrow from Y-town that I traded clones with for awhile.


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

Who Dey fa sho. 

Gotta love some Strawberry, but that shit is REALLY rare to me


----------



## leo0705 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cleveland here. Just moved here about 6 months ago and haven't met many people outside of school yet. Would love to make some new friends. Hit me up if you're close!


----------



## swishsweet (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm from cleve! hope you are diggin its funky vibes


----------



## YellaBytch420 (Jan 2, 2011)

SW Ohio Here! 

Let's Unite Ohioans and share some seeds/clones!!

I dont have much to offer right now Imma newbie grower just now starting my first grow of bagseed, but I got some good seeds...Pineapple Chunk, Chiesel, Vanilla Kush, Lemon Skunk, & Kings Kush that I'm willing to trade with an experienced grower only......hit me up!


----------



## barcodelxix (Jan 4, 2011)

Toledo here.Ive planted out side and Ijust got busted by a rat fuck stepdaughter about 3 years ago and almost done with probation. April it will all be over and I will smoke again. Had 7 plants out side and 1 inside and 10 clones when the cops came. All together it was just over 2 lbs. That didnt stop me from growing in side though. Found a lawyer on the NORML site here in Toledo And got 1 year probation and piss tests and NA classes. Any one in Toledo Leave me a message Ill talk to ya,mabe smoke with ya after April. Still growing strong, got bubba kush and barnys LSD going right now.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 4, 2011)

Nigga I hold down Cleveland.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice thing about growing in Thieveland is that there's just not enough cops to go around just to bust piddleshit harmless folks like us. They've got too much on their hands. "Mind your P's and Q's, keep your mouth shut, and you'll be fine"- that's the advice Dad gave me, and he grew in this backyard for +20 years.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 9, 2011)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> Nice thing about growing in Thieveland is that there's just not enough cops to go around just to bust piddleshit harmless folks like us. They've got too much on their hands. "Mind your P's and Q's, keep your mouth shut, and you'll be fine"- that's the advice Dad gave me, and he grew in this backyard for +20 years.


Same thing with my pops. I'm more Cleveland/Akron.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 9, 2011)

I got peoples in Akron. I love how that one freeway just dumps you right into downtown. That shit freaked me out the first time I went through it.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 9, 2011)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> I got peoples in Akron. I love how that one freeway just dumps you right into downtown. That shit freaked me out the first time I went through it.


Yea, we have a weird infrastructure in Akron/Canton. Ever been to C-town?


----------



## trublueohio (Jan 9, 2011)

im toward c town also


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 9, 2011)

trublueohio said:


> im toward c town also


Holy shit, small world huh?


----------



## trublueohio (Jan 9, 2011)

it sucks down here to me nothing but mids my way..to bad i dont grow lol


----------



## Geetarman (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW I'm from Ohio too.....between Cincy n Columbus.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

I shop in Ohio. Hahaha all my cars have Ohio tags. I used to live in Toledo but moved north to grow.


----------



## trublueohio (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, Mi is a safe soon thought about the move but it has always been go bucks


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

I still fly my bucks flag at my casa.


----------



## Dominathan (Jan 9, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I still fly my bucks flag at my casa.


+rep, good sir


----------



## trublueohio (Jan 9, 2011)

I got a couple friends in mi got grow ops going. Its cool to see on it at the commercial level.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 9, 2011)

It's nice not having to worry ( that much) about the fuzz putting the squeeze on ya. I moved a whole 15 miles from where I used to live so it's no big deal.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 10, 2011)

Dominathan said:


> Yea, we have a weird infrastructure in Akron/Canton. Ever been to C-town?


Which one? Cleveland, Columbus, Cincy, Canton, Chillicothe...
Lol 
I've lived within the same square mile my whole life. Hint: I'm by the Beachland Ballroom.


----------



## OTC (Jan 10, 2011)

barcodelxix said:


> Toledo here.Ive planted out side and Ijust got busted by a rat fuck stepdaughter about 3 years ago and almost done with probation. April it will all be over and I will smoke again. Had 7 plants out side and 1 inside and 10 clones when the cops came. All together it was just over 2 lbs. That didnt stop me from growing in side though. Found a lawyer on the NORML site here in Toledo And got 1 year probation and piss tests and NA classes. Any one in Toledo Leave me a message Ill talk to ya,mabe smoke with ya after April. Still growing strong, got bubba kush and barnys LSD going right now.


Im about 20 mins west of you nearby Wauseon


----------



## midwestfunkmaster (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Byron (Jan 10, 2011)

OTC said:


> Im about 20 mins west of you nearby Wauseon


Me too.


----------



## barcodelxix (Jan 10, 2011)

OTC said:


> Im about 20 mins west of you nearby Wauseon


 Whats up OTC.


----------



## barcodelxix (Jan 10, 2011)

Byron said:


> Me too.


 You to Byron. Out airport huh.


----------



## barcodelxix (Jan 10, 2011)

Byron you in ohio or mich?


----------



## 420 Dream Team (Jan 10, 2011)

Clevelandish 

Miss M


----------



## Byron (Jan 10, 2011)

A Friend with Weed ... said:


> I live in Independence. Been here 2 years and cant find anything. Is it always hard to find here?



Rofl. I fish there a lot in the summertime.


*Byron you in ohio or mich? 

Both. I live so close.
*


----------



## schwa (Jan 10, 2011)

i live in the outskirts of columbus........great pot all the time around here......cool hippies too


----------



## Geetarman (Jan 10, 2011)

There's my hometown always like coming down the cut in the hill at night and getting to see the city all up in lights! Thanks man I needed that!


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Jan 11, 2011)

Cap City big columbus baby!! (yea right) lol


----------



## hazey dayz (Jan 12, 2011)

outside of cleveland


----------



## schwa (Jan 13, 2011)

burning one right now in ohio......


----------



## dayton937toker (Jan 16, 2011)

Look at the name lol, im right in the area. oz is always 100$ -125 at most for reggie. purp, kush any good shet 20-25g 100-125 a quarter. 


quarter pound reggie - 300 mostly


----------



## fred flintstoned (Apr 30, 2011)

Know why all the trees in Kentucky sway to the north?
Ohio sucks!
Damn that's an old joke. But, still true.

Ohio does have pretty easy laws though. Here in Ky, starting 6/24, up to 8oz and you get a ticket. No arrest! Fucking amazing! Cultivation laws are changing too. No more within 1000 yards of a school penalty, plant counts for a misdemeanor are going up too. Industrial hemp legalization is working it's way through the legislature right now.
Hope I live long enough to see legalization.
Fred


----------

